# Meet my Sifu | fun day at the park



## skyeisonfire (Jun 3, 2020)

Sifu Jack Soderberg


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi Sonia, I notice the mention of Tibetan Lama kung fu.  The White Crane that I train is part of that family.  Does your Sifu include any of that in what he is teaching you?  Do you happen to know his background in that method?


----------



## geezer (Jun 4, 2020)

Sonia- How old is Sifu Jack now? I've been checking out his YouTube clips for years!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 4, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Hi Sonia, I notice the mention of Tibetan Lama kung fu.  The White Crane that I train is part of that family.  Does your Sifu include any of that in what he is teaching you?  Do you happen to know his background in that method?



Not sure about White Crane.  I'd  have to ask him.  I'm just beginning my journey with Lama.  It seems to be one of my favorite so far.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 4, 2020)

geezer said:


> Sonia- How old is Sifu Jack now? I've been checking out his YouTube clips for years!



Oie!  I think he's 70 years young solid as a rock.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 4, 2020)

skyeisonfire said:


> Not sure about White Crane.  I'd  have to ask him.  I'm just beginning my journey with Lama.  It seems to be one of my favorite so far.


I would be curious to hear about what you are learning in Lama.  The whiten crane would be very similar on a fundamentals level.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 4, 2020)

skyeisonfire said:


> Sifu Jack Soderberg


It will be interesting to see what you learn and how you grow.  That 45 degrees is the magic number, learn it , remember it,  trust it.  I can see how you hitting the front of the target so many times has become a habit, vs striking the side of the target.  What was the biggest adjustment that you had to make?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 5, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> It will be interesting to see what you learn and how you grow.  That 45 degrees is the magic number, learn it , remember it,  trust it.  I can see how you hitting the front of the target so many times has become a habit, vs striking the side of the target.  What was the biggest adjustment that you had to make?



I learned 45 degree in my Wing Chun days.  No one has ever seen it because I never really thought to use it in my videos.  As far as adjustments, I've added a several different techniques I found useful to add to what I already know.  Some Lama, jkd, some Philippino stuff.  Even some thai.  I'm really fascinated with Lama.  I'm going to go further in my Lama training.  That all being said, I still have and always use my eclectic style I've developed.


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey, Sonia, nice to read and watch you again.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 5, 2020)

Buka said:


> Hey, Sonia, nice to read and watch you again.



Awwe thanks!


----------



## FinalStreet (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice, looks good to me.


----------

